# Alfalfa King Timothy Hay - [email protected]



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Anyone used this before for their rabbits? Is it good quality? How long does it last?

Timothy Hay 1.8kg by Alfalfa King | Pets at Home


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I get it to mix with the excel forage one. It needs a really good shake before giving to the bunnies though as its really dusty, but once the dust has been shaken off its really good quality. Really long strands and very thick. Its almost like straw but nice and green, the rabbits love it. 

Just remember shake the dust off it and its fine. If I forget to shake the dust off George starts sneezing after eating it as he has a sensitive nose.


----------

